# Over exposed images



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello everyone i am a beginner i studio photography and when i am working with wireless trigger and studio lights i am getting over exposed images and when i try to bring the exposure level down i get some white lights passing above my subject.I am really fed up now can anyone of you help me out please.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Ghosting is a common problem. Are you using a tripod? Or is the camera handheld? Also check to make sure you aren't getting a double exposure. I was looking at some pictures that I took 30 years ago of my Mom (she has since passed) and some were double exposed and had ghosting from double exposure. One actually was a really nice effect.. LOL~

There are many possibilities causing this.. Lighting in the wrong place or angle.. Lighting too hot (you need reflectors typically in the studio)... Reflected light coming from an unwanted source.. overexposure, etc. Maybe a shot of your studio could help a bit.. hard to tell just from what you are saying. HTH

D


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks a ton for your reply i am really fed up i tried yesterday also and i used only one studio light with wireless trigger then too i didn't got perfect shot again it was overexposed and the images are so bad i am feeling shy to show them.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Well this is a safe place to show them as no one will judge you. If you DO put a couple up.. it might help us determine what's going on. Chanda is an expert in photography.. and I dabble a bit.. but I understand the theory very well. We might be able to help if you like

D

PS - I know you have pulled back the light source.. but are you using a buffer or a reflector ?


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

I am getting this type of effect i don't know why is it anything to do with placing of lights.


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

And the second problem is when i am bringing down the exposure level down i am getting this image.


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

Please do reply me fast its urgent.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks to me like you are shooting into the sun.,.. or that you are not using a deflector.. 

D


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

No its just an example that i am getting this type of image in the studio also.


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

I have contacted the local studio photographer yesterday and he will be coming to my studio today HTH.


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey @Bushcraftonfire thanks a lot but i finally got the solution there was a problem with my softbox actually the local studio boy told me that the light were set too high and there was much of light which was making difficulty for me to shoot.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Glad you got it figured out 

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Getting in on this late but glad you figured it out! I would have pegged it for aperture and ISO settings being off. 

David you are too kind. I am far from an expert..just a hobbyist who sometimes lucks out with a cool picture here and there.


----------

